# Updating Ports Issues with architecture automake autoconf?



## z3R0 (Jun 12, 2009)

I recently updated to 7.2 release-p1 and I'm having issues trying to install RT Tracker. Here are the errors:


```
Errno architecture (i386-freebsd-64int-7.2-prerelease) does not match executable architecture (i386-freebsd-64int-7.2-release-p1) 
at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/Errno.pm line 11.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/share/autoconf-2.62/Autom4te/XFile.pm line 91.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/share/autoconf-2.62/Autom4te/XFile.pm line 91.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/bin/autom4te-2.62 line 45.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/autom4te-2.62 line 45.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/rt38.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/rt38.
```

I tried installing autoconf2.62 and automake 1.10 to see if it would resolve the issue, but they don't seem to be installing right.

Any ideas?

z3r0


----------



## crsd (Jun 12, 2009)

Try reinstalling p5-Errno module (portupgrade -f p5-Errno).


----------

